# New Petty



## Mike Davis (Aug 15, 2011)

I finally had a few minutes out in the garage and got some progress on my petty. I have the handle sanded to 1000 grit so far and the blade to 600. this is a test blade for me to use in my kitchen, so i doubt i will take the blade higher than 1000 grit. I made this as a beat up knife for me to see what i can do with it. I plan to abuse the hell out of it. 
Handle is 130mm my first stick wa handle.
Blade is 143mm with a 130mm edge
height is 31mm
Spine is 2mm at heel 1.2 mm half way down and .5mm one inch from the tip. 2mm behind the edge is .012 so i may need to refine the grind a touch to thin it just a little bit....use will tell.
This is partially ground, hope that helps explain the girth at the spine. I will get better pictures tonight after i buff the handle.










Sorry for the crappy pics....Finally fixed my camera, but it needs to charge for a while

Comments, critiques, any thing short of throwing food is welcome 

Thanks for looking
Mike


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 15, 2011)

I like it. How a couple of more shots?


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 15, 2011)

As soon as i get out of work and get to buff the handle, i will get a few more shots of it. Then...I start the abuse


----------



## Daniel Fairly (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking great Mike! What kind of materials did you use? Nice lines...


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 15, 2011)

Blade is O-1, handle is redwood burl with an african blackwood bolster. I made this as a tester for me so i was a lot less concerned with the fit and finish of it. I just did some more sanding on the handle, and realized i ground the handle a smidge crooked....Wa's are a pita lol. I thought i had to work today, forgot it is monday lol. I have a dentist appt in a few minutes, after that i will get the handle reground and polished, then i will post some good pics. I did a few test cuts with it...sharpened on a 400 grit dull belt lol, and it has a lot of power for a small knife....maybe one day i will learn how to sharpen a knife lol.

Thanks for the comments....Bring it on! I can handle anything....well....Some of you guys are kinda twisted.....


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 15, 2011)

If the _*food throwing*_ included smoked ribs, would that be OK?

The knife looks pretty sweet. Did you attach the two handle pieces with hidden pins?


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the shape of the blade. It looks like it will be very useful.


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 15, 2011)

tgraypots said:


> If the _*food throwing*_ included smoked ribs, would that be OK?
> 
> The knife looks pretty sweet. Did you attach the two handle pieces with hidden pins?


 
Ribs....Ok you found my sweet spot, throw all the ribs at me you want 
Yes i used two hidden pins, one per side. 1/16 SS pins about 3/8 in total length. I am off to buff and polish  Then i will put a good edge on it and put it to use!

Thanks for the kind words guys

Mike


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 15, 2011)

That looks great!! Have you thought about putting a sharper taper on the Wa ?


----------



## mhenry (Aug 15, 2011)

Everything.. handle, blade, profile, looks great to me


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 15, 2011)

If only the handle wasn't so horribly disfigured by asymmetry!!
:tease:


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 15, 2011)

I got the handle buffed up and got the blade polished out. I stopped at a 600 grit on the blade, as it is going to be used in my kitchen...I don't care if it is shiny.


















Also, i figured that it might as well start earning it's keep around the kitchen. We made tacos....I know, not some culinary fiesta but....I love tacos!




Also some cucumbers for pickles....






A little bit of patina, and an odd smell for a while, but other than that...performed wonderfully!

Thanks for looking
Mike


----------



## toek (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks really good!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the profile and the length. For me this is a great size. 
So Mike whats the damage for a petty like this (blade only) 

Do you do sanmai core and stainless clad?
Or do you offer different kind of steel as well?


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 16, 2011)

As it sits right now, i have O-1, W2, 1084 and 1095. I don't use stainless(yet). As soon as i get my press done, i will do some SS clad, carbon core san mai. I am pretty new yet so i have just a forge/anvil to shape to size. Not quite sure i am ready to tackle a san mai billet by hand...unless i can get some super this stock for cladding. I am not offering these yet, I want to use it for a few weeks first....After my 2 week abuse period i make a few and see how you guys like them If it sucks, i would rather it suck in my kitchen than yours lol.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 16, 2011)

Mike, how big of a press are you going to get? I have a 20 ton Imagination Xpress and with the shallow drawing dies that I have, it struggles to get stuff thinner than say 3/8 in the widths that you would want. I tried san mai billet of 416 and Cru Forge a couple of weeks ago and it didn't take. I think that I had a leak where the seams were welded up and I may not have had it hot enough. Burt Foster is one of the guys who really knows how to do that stuff well and what I have been told is that he advises dry welding either by welding up the seams, putting in a "can" of wrapping it with foil. He also says to get it as hot as you can when forge welding. Another guy told me that you should clay the spine when you quench to keep if from delaminating. Once I get the Little Giant up and running,I am going to give it another try.


Mike Davis said:


> As it sits right now, i have O-1, W2, 1084 and 1095. I don't use stainless(yet). As soon as i get my press done, i will do some SS clad, carbon core san mai. I am pretty new yet so i have just a forge/anvil to shape to size. Not quite sure i am ready to tackle a san mai billet by hand...unless i can get some super this stock for cladding. I am not offering these yet, I want to use it for a few weeks first....After my 2 week abuse period i make a few and see how you guys like them If it sucks, i would rather it suck in my kitchen than yours lol.


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 16, 2011)

I am building a 30 ton press stealing the basics form Delbert's press. His has done a ton or 25 of damascus and also stainless damascus. 30 tons should give me the power to squish stuff pretty thin....Also Delbert has a rolling mill that eventually i will copy or buy  My 3 big things i want to accomplish by the end of summer is a new forge, an Evenheat oven and the press. Might have to sell a few knives and a few guitars to make it happen, but i will do what is necessary. I want a power hammer, but i have a 20x24 shop and close neighbors.....Might not appreciate that lol. Oven is on top of the priority list...might also get a RC tester....


----------



## jmforge (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, I need to sell a lot in of overpriced damascus and stag pieces in Belgium this November so that I can bribe Del into making me a mill using his new design. That would make life SO much easier when trying to get damascus down to kitchen knife stock sizes.:biggrin: The width and shape of your drawing dies are what is going to determine how thin you can draw stuff out and how fast. Mine are 2 inches wide and fairly flat, so when I get below say 3/8, I end up making a lot of scale on the floor and they suck th heat out of the billet fairly quickly when it gets thinner. Also make sure that you get some that allow you to draw the steel out crosswise. I dojn't have nay like that right now and I regret not getting some made when I had the spare cash on hand.


Mike Davis said:


> I am building a 30 ton press stealing the basics form Delbert's press. His has done a ton or 25 of damascus and also stainless damascus. 30 tons should give me the power to squish stuff pretty thin....Also Delbert has a rolling mill that eventually i will copy or buy  My 3 big things i want to accomplish by the end of summer is a new forge, an Evenheat oven and the press. Might have to sell a few knives and a few guitars to make it happen, but i will do what is necessary. I want a power hammer, but i have a 20x24 shop and close neighbors.....Might not appreciate that lol. Oven is on top of the priority list...might also get a RC tester....


----------



## sudsy9977 (Aug 16, 2011)

mike...the profile of the blades looks good and so does the handle...is does look a little off center though in the fit of the blade to the handle.....ryan


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 16, 2011)

I actually had to go back downstairs and look....It is pretty centered in the handle...It is even...but it is a touch crooked lol...Would have been a few days before i noticed that lol....Thanks for pointing that out! Oh well...this one is mine so i don't care, but i assure you guys...It will never happen to one i make for someone else, or i will scrap it!


----------



## WillC (Aug 23, 2011)

Love it Mike, cute petty.:biggrin:


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 23, 2011)

Man, it's getti g really hard to keep up with all the good stuff on this forum, I almost missed this one. Looks great, like a very useful knife. I always have a hard time with petty handles - should they be only shorter or slso a bit thinner when the blade is shorter and thinner? Yours looks well made but a bit long for my taste. Bit if it's comfortable for you, that's all it needs to be. 

Stefan


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Stefan. The handle is a 130mm, and the blade is a 135...ish lol. I think the blade is a touch on the small side, i have a 150 in the works right now, and then i think it will look a little more balanced lol.


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 25, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> Love it Mike, cute petty.:biggrin:


 
HAHAHA! Love it, thanks  I have abused the hell out of this knife over the last 2 weeks....Holding up great! Edge holds really well, smell is gone and it is almost purple lol. Patinas really fast when cutting meats.Was going to do a forced patina, but i think that this is looking pretty cool on its own.


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 25, 2011)

Oops, forgot the picture lol





Still going strong! The edge retention on this actually surprised me, which is a good thing


----------



## Daniel Fairly (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking good, that patina is turning out nicely!


----------

